# How old can a male goat still be banded?



## Joey Wahoo (Jul 9, 2003)

I've banded before when the goat was one week old. I'm considering banding one of our young billys, but he's about 10 weeks old.

Too old?

Any advice would be appreciated.

thanks in advance


----------



## red hott farmer (Nov 13, 2006)

10 weeeks is just fine just make sure you get both of those jewels in there.


----------



## mulemama (Mar 30, 2008)

it's quicker & less painful to use a sharp knife. my wethers have done well using a knife. tanya


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

I have not banded or castrated yet. I plan to castrate (knife). From all my discussions with those that have done this for many years, most folks say however you do it, do it as late as you can still safely handle them, for maximum growth in the urethra to minimize obstruction problems later for the wether.


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

So, how old is too old? 3 months? 6 months? 12 months?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

jBlaze said:


> So, how old is too old? 3 months? 6 months? 12 months?


I'd say 3 months for banding, but they can be surgically castrated at any age.


----------



## mtn.mama (Apr 20, 2007)

I did one of my boys at 5 months. He turned out just fine.


----------



## lupiefarmer (Apr 30, 2008)

We did a banding at 7 months and he was fine. Like RH Farmer said be sure both jewels are down.


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok, another one, I was looking at them last night and see that some of the boys have a much larger "package" than other boys, even though they are younger. These guys I am refering to were born mid March, so 4 months. I have one same age and one older that have smaller sac. Are some breeds larger there? Or develope faster? 
Thanks!


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Has anyone ever banded an older goat?

I have a yearly Nigerian buck who needs to be wethered prior to butcher. He's NOT a breeding candidate as he has an old spinal injury. Gets around okay, but can't rear up on his hind legs ...

I'm not inclined to try to cut him because I've seen that go very wrong (with infection). If he gets sick from the banding, I *can* simply put him down and offer the stinky meat to the neighbors for their dogs ... But is it likely to work? He's basically full size (for a Nigerian) and his jewels are fist sized or so. 

(As far as banding older kids, I know it's not an issue. I routinely band the Nigerian kids at 4-5 months unless I have someone who specifically wants them banded younger because they're buying pet wethers. Just did one last week at four months.)

-- Leva


----------



## kclementsdvm (Feb 5, 2008)

Be sure to vaccinate for tetanus when you band the animal. Also, an older animal will probably need more pain relief than a young one.


----------

